# Brown part of toilet paper roll?



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys I'm abou to rehouse my 1.5 inch p regalis and the piece of cork bark that I have is too wide for the enclosure that I'm housing it in. I was wondering if I could cut the brown part of a toilet paper roll and use that?


----------



## SarahAntula (Mar 13, 2011)

Brandon3000 said:


> Hey guys I'm abou to rehouse my 1.5 inch p regalis and the piece of cork bark that I have is too wide for the enclosure that I'm housing it in. I was wondering if I could cut the brown part of a toilet paper roll and use that?


Only problem with using cardboard is that it tends to mold with any type of moisture. 
how about some empty pill bottles?  (your crazy friend SarahAntula has plenty haha) 
Also Try michaels for ceramic hides or home depot/lowes plumbing section you can find some nice T's for your T's. This also gives you an excuse to walk around the hardware store. 
 Good luck


----------



## syndicate (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I've seen photos of people using these before but I have never tried personally!I would imagine they could be subject to growing mold if the tank was kept rather humid.Couln't you just cut the cork bark?Also another cheaper and easier method is to just use some bark or wood from outside.Just let it dry out properly first!
-Chris


----------



## newspidermom (Mar 13, 2011)

You don't have access to a hack saw or something similar?  It cuts pretty easy. I had to cut about two inches off the long side of mine for the same reason...it was too wide.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah I just cut the corkbark I'm gonna fix up his new home and take pics hopefully I'll be done before the fiancé comes home.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

I just have to superglue the cork bark to the sides. Is super glue harmful to t's when dried


----------



## Johnny1320 (Mar 13, 2011)

Why glue it?  Just put it on an angle.  Our regalis sling/juvie actually suspended the cork i put in there itself.  I think it actually suspended almost all of its substrate too lol.  Theyre so cool/weird.


----------



## PSYS (Mar 13, 2011)

Ixnay on the ardboardcay.


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know about P. regalis.  I have used paper tubes for OBT's with great success.  They take to the tube very quickly.  I usually left the tube whole and blocked off one end.  It can be placed however you want.  It makes transportation or rehousing a snap.  Once they are in there you just block the opening and lift it out.  If you want to rehouse just remove the covering on the blocked end,  put the open end in their new enclosure, cover any open space with a towel (I usually use plastic jars), then push them out from the other end.  

There is a vial that fits the opening of the tube almost perfectly.  I just pushed it through the tube with a dowel.  

The others are correct about moisture as I am sure you know.  Good luck.


----------



## jonnyquong (Mar 14, 2011)

Brandon3000 said:


> I just have to superglue the cork bark to the sides. Is super glue harmful to t's when dried


Superglue doesn't hold up to moisture.    Use 100% silicone caulk instead, and wait a few days for the outgassing to cease before placing the occupant in it's new home.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Mar 14, 2011)

You can always pick up a hot glue gun. I bought a mini one a couple weeks ago for 5$ at ben franklin. The glue sticks are about 5$ for 100. They work great for tacking decorations, set fast and have no toxic chemicals.  I dont know why i didnt have one sooner!


----------



## grayhound (Mar 14, 2011)

*waterproofing the tube*



jonnyquong said:


> Superglue doesn't hold up to moisture.    Use 100% silicone caulk instead, and wait a few days for the outgassing to cease before placing the occupant in it's new home.


I have found a great way to waterproof stuff like this.  I don't use cardboard tubes, but real bark from outside...... however have tried this on a paper towel roll and it works great.  First of all I collect the bark in the winter time so I know that there is no bugs in it.  Then When I pick out a piece to use for the desired terrarium, I stick it in the freezer over night JUST IN CASE.  Now this part is geared toward the bark AND your cardboard tube...... I then take the same silicone that I make my custom backdrop with ( Rob C youtube style).  Basically do the same thing as you do to backdrops..... figure out what part of the bark ( or cardboard tube )  will be in contact with the substrate...... then coat it with silicone and dry eco earth...... just like the foam backdrops....  This not only makes the tube or bark more "stable", but it also waterproofs it!!!  Just like any other silicone...... Let it sit and air out before using it with your spiders!!  I usually give it AT LEAST 48 hours.... sometimes 72 just in case.

So far since I started doing this to my bark hides, I have had about 90% less problems with mold and whatnot.....


----------



## BQC123 (Mar 14, 2011)

jonnyquong said:


> Superglue doesn't hold up to moisture.    Use 100% silicone caulk instead, and wait a few days for the outgassing to cease before placing the occupant in it's new home.


I always used superglue to adhere soft coral frags to rock. It is actually pretty darn waterproof. I don't know about it holding the weight over time though. I agree the silicone would be better for that.


----------



## blooms (Mar 14, 2011)

I usually use pvc pipe with bark siliconed to the outside.  It looks natural, but humiditiy is no problem.


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 14, 2011)

isn't the "brown part of the toilet paper roll" usually in the toilet? Just curious lol ;P

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




SarahAntula said:


> Only problem with using cardboard is that it tends to mold with any type of moisture.
> how about some empty pill bottles?  (your crazy friend SarahAntula has plenty haha)
> Also Try michaels for ceramic hides or home depot/lowes plumbing section you can find some nice T's for your T's. This also gives you an excuse to walk around the hardware store.
> Good luck


 are you eluding to being a prescription med addict or just on a lot of med


----------



## SarahAntula (Mar 14, 2011)

Rob1985 said:


> isn't the "brown part of the toilet paper roll" usually in the toilet? Just curious lol ;P
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------
> 
> are you eluding to being a prescription med addict or just on a lot of med


HAHA
Good Heavens I wish I could have unlimited access to prescription meds :drool:
Then maybe I would stop having those disturbing dreams .
hehe Just eluding to the fact that If I swallow those "not so helpful crazy pills" Like candy; 1 bottle a day. I should have plenty of extra bottles to donate as spider hides ;P


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 14, 2011)

SarahAntula said:


> HAHA
> Good Heavens I wish I could have unlimited access to prescription meds :drool:
> Then maybe I would stop having those disturbing dreams .
> hehe Just eluding to the fact that If I swallow those "not so helpful crazy pills" Like candy; 1 bottle a day. I should have plenty of extra bottles to donate as spider hides ;P


 I used to get disturbing dreams often... it's part of having PTSD.

none of my T's use the pill bottles for anything except a place to sit on.


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am currently using A piece of toilet paper roll in my 2 inch B. smithi enclosure. I don't have any moisture touching it so I don't have a problem with mold. And she always stays under it's half toilet paper roll hide! The worst for mold is DRIFTWOOD. GOD I HATE IT. always has the white fuzzies on it!:evil: Drives me insane:wall:


----------

